# Pavers around a new pool-slab or no slab?



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow--this is an education for me!

So the pool is actually a poured concrete form, so the pressure caused by backfilling should not be an issue. What I am hearing is that I should have the pool walls bacfilled with flowable fill or gravel. What I am most worried about, being the naive homeowner, is that they will backfill with the dirt/sand that they dug up when they create the pool. I assume this will settle?? 

Armed with this information, I can at least ask the questions and challenge them. We'll see how it goes. 

THanks so much guys! I'm a painter not a mason...


----------



## JAMAX99 (Mar 17, 2009)

best base for pool deck is to let it sit for aleast 1 year , then compact it well, install about 4' of cruched rca , then 4
' concrete base with wire mesh . it cost more for material , but cuts job in half, 1000 sqf pool , usally takes us about 5-6 days on rca , and 3-4 on concrete base . 70% of pools installed on Long Island are done this way , in 4 years of doing it this way , not one pool has settled on us . we do about 6-7 py repairs on pavers that were installed on rca , just call consumer affairs in NY , and see what the #1 complaint is , when pavers are done around pool. concrete base , if pitched correctly is best way to go.


----------



## nadtwins (Nov 16, 2007)

*A pool guys veiw*

Steel wall vinyl liner pools are constructed with the wall sections bolted together there are A-frames attached at every joint with pads that are pinned to the ground. After everything it level and true a cement collar is poured around the out side of the pool this helps lock everything in place. The inside of the pool generally has a floor made out of vermiculite and concrete. The pool is plumed then carefully back filled. The best /right thing to do is to wait a year until everything settles before starting your deck. I you must do the deck right away; you have the option of having the pool builder install deck supports (upside down A-frames) when he putting the wall of pool together. 
I have seen a lot of paver pool decks; I have never seen one that I liked. If I wanted the look of a paver deck I would conceder a stamped concrete deck.


----------

